# Count the Seven's Death Guard WIP (Pic Hvy)



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Hiya,

I promised a few weeks back, when showing my converted DG Raptors (see them here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=64983), that I'd post what I've done so far for Mortarion's Boys of the XIV.

The plan was initially to paint up old minis, then it became a challenge to collect all the DG minis made to date (Mission accomplished - less the awful plastic minis of the mid '90s - with two left to paint) and now it's an aspiration to complete a 5,000pt army list (which will have options, so more than 5,000pts painted).

Anyway, here's what there is so far (you should be able to click the images to make them larger):

Seven squads of Death Guard Plague Marines

View attachment 7080

View attachment 7081

View attachment 7082

View attachment 7083

View attachment 7084

View attachment 7085

View attachment 7086


My DG Havoc Squad

View attachment 7087


My Converted DG Raptors

View attachment 7091


My Converted DG Lord

View attachment 7088


My Typhus

View attachment 7090


My Forgeworld DG Sorceror

View attachment 7089


My Classic Palanquin (I have the second Palanquin Rider, to be used in a conversion)

View attachment 7092


Two Rhinos, for the DG Squads (More to follow over time)

View attachment 7094

View attachment 7095


This is an ongoing and growing project, which I may post an army list up elsewhere for comments an analysis, but feedback here is welcome!


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

AW.
FUCK.
YEAH.

Nice solid paintjob, a good mix of old and new converted and as-is models, perfect preparation, and some inventive conversions and style.

The only, THE ONLY thing I can see wrong with them is on the model on the palanquin - the models on the base have a mould line on the front.

Other than that, refer to the first three words of my post. You, sir, get all the rep I can muster.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback NO254!

You're right, there is a mould line on the two Nurgling carrier-sets. truth is, I didn't know how to get the mould lines off without damaging the delicate wee faces of the Nurglings!

Arabest,

CtS


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

There is one old old mini you are missing that could be in the first DG squad dude, he is pointing a power-fisted finger with his left hand and has a bolter in the right, if I can find my one at home i'll post a pic 

As a lover of old models and have used most of the above in my own DG army I must say these are killer! Well done indeed and +rep

EDIT: Oh I especially like the washing on the tanks!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

This is a brilliantly themed and well orchestrated army, great painting and very well put together. Great stuff :victory:


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Infael, would love to see your mini, I think I have it in the garage awaiting a paint, will post a pic when I can...

:thank_you:


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Okay, the works in progress - Infael, have a butchers at the two DG Plague Marines waiting for a new skin; is that the mini you were thinking of?

DG Plague Marines:

View attachment 7145


DG Bike Squad (all minis bought on eBay):

View attachment 7144


DG Bike Squad Conversions:

First, classic Palanquin mini to go on bike:

View attachment 7148


Next, a wee alteration to the helmet:

View attachment 7149


Now, the Land Raiders:

Number 3, bought on eBay already built:

View attachment 7153


Number 2, again an eBay purchase already built:

View attachment 7151


Number 1, self built from new, with Forgeworld, greenstuff and toolmark alterations (a few angles):

View attachment 7150

View attachment 7147

View attachment 7152


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice stuff all round - there is simply no such thing as 'too much Nurgle'. I'd give you some rotting rep but apparently I have to spread it around it bit more first :biggrin:

Looking forward to seeing how these guys develop...


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

great work, I love the DG color scheme. Have some rep for the sick conversions


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I really like these, a nice concept idea as well  the Typhus is my favourite of the bunch I think though, I simply love the pose of that model :victory: have some rep mate, keep up the good work!


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

That is exactly it dude! The one on the right yeah! Mine is unpainted unfortunately; I really need to stop looking at other people's schmexy models and get back on the painting horse! It's been a year or more since I did anything!

Oh P.S. i'm totally jealous of the idea of using the Palanquin Plaguebearer as a bike sarge, awesome model, perfect fit!


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I like the raptors. Great Creativity. +rep


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Magnific work. ¡All hail Grandpa nurgle!


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

OK, 

There is loads I adore in your models...
The old-skool goodness, the conversions (like the Raptors) and the paintjob is awesome.
Clean painting, but it still looks rotten, gooey and yucky (in a very good way)

But there is one part I really really do not like about your models and that is their bases.
Due to the fact that they are not painted, they look extremely out of place and ruin the overall feel of your beautiful paintjob.

This could be solved by simply applying a wash over them (and if you feel productive, one small drybrushed highlight after the wash).

That would completely and utterly turn these figs into works of art.

I do hope that didn't sound too harsh, and remember, I really appreciate the effort you must have invested in these guys as the paintjobs are ace.
I was simply trying to give some constructive feedback to go that one step beyond and really finish these models:grin:


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Good feedback there Quake, thanks.

I use static grasses on most minis, but with these guys I wanted a dead, barren look. I know what you're saying as it did cross my mind that the bases blend right into the minis, so will experiment on the last two Plague Marines and feedback when done on the result...

Thanks again!


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

Glad I could be of help.

I'll be interested to see those results.

A dead, barren look eh?
Have you considered trying to make tumbleweeds to put on your bases here and there?
No idea on how one'd make 'em, but they suit that description just fine:grin:


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

I haven't but will look at it - perhaps some wire wool?

Will keep you posted...


----------



## Armorum Ferrum (Jul 24, 2010)

love ur painting mate !


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Hiya,

Here's the latest update to my DG Force... the latest update to my wee family has stalled developments on Mortarion's Men! A wee boy, born 27th September...

:biggrin:

Back to the minis, though:

Classic Palanquin champion converted to a Biker on an old doomrider (?) bike:

View attachment 8695


View attachment 8696


View attachment 8697


View attachment 8698


I have the seven-man DG bike squad on the table just now and a trio of Land Raiders in the queue behind them - will keep you posted.

Note for Quase - thanks for your advice, I've tried the shading on the base, hope you can see the result here as I'm so pleased with it I've gone back and done the same to all my DG minis!

CtS
.
. .


----------



## Iron Within (Mar 15, 2008)

+1 Rep for great use of pre-heresy color schemes. Love the models.


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

Gratz on the little one C_t_S and the bike is awesome! +rep (or I would if it would let me!)


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Cheers Infael!

:biggrin:

Four weeks in on CtS Jnr #2 and still struggling to lift a brush - good to know what I have done is rated though!

:victory:

Been to my local friendly Games Workshop today for a few supplies, so stay tuned...


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Hiya,

Trying to fit painting in between nappies, feeds and work is HARD!

Here is my latest paintwork (camera is goosed, so mobile images at the moment - better quality to follow):

Classic Dreadnought - I have another of these plus a current version to paint as well. C & C on first effort welcome!

View attachment 10614
View attachment 10615
View attachment 10616
View attachment 10617


WIP Land Raider - WIP as I intend to put some weathering powder around the edges and try to blend in the GS work. Advice on how best to do that would be appreciated. I've never used the weathering powder before so could do with a hand!

View attachment 10618
View attachment 10619
View attachment 10620
View attachment 10621


I'll post some nurgling pics tomorrow - they're in the case in the garage...

CtS


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Update on the Land Raider - it's finished...

I used MIG powedrs to muddy the track area - African Earth. I washed the Green Stuff work with Light Rust, to make it more matt and also to fir in better with the body colourscheme.

That's my first attempt with weathering powders, so grateful for any tips/feedback.

View attachment 10830
View attachment 10829
View attachment 10831
View attachment 10832


And, as promised, some Nurglings.

View attachment 10833


CtS


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

man from what I can tell that Raider looks awesome... the pics are small, any chance on bigger ones?


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Click on 'em mate!


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Outstanding army mate.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Completed Chaos Lord, DG colours.

Noticed the mini had more mould lines than I thought - only spotted once paint was on. me Bad... still, quite pleased with the paintjob on this guy.

Enjoy!

:biggrin:

View attachment 11555
View attachment 11556
View attachment 11557
View attachment 11558
View attachment 11559


Count the Seven...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Count_the_Seven said:


> Noticed the mini had more mould lines than I thought - only spotted once paint was on.


I hate when that happens. You think you have them all, and then the harsh reality of a camera turns all your efforts to shit. Sweet paint job otherwise.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

your captain looks awesome man! I do think the cloak is a little flat and could use some darker shades in the recesses! That said, it is a great colour scheme and I am really liking what's comming off your bench! Oh, and yeah, I figured that out about clicking them AFTER I posted it LOL


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Spot of threadomancy here (Admin, if this should be in project logs can you shift for me? Ta)...

Latest addition to the CtS Death Guard. This is the long undercoated and much-hated Obliterator. First of three planned. At this rate I may be retired before they're finished (though faster than my bike squad - urgh!).

Straight Obliterator, with one small conversion - head replaced with a DG CSM head I had spare. Thought it worked better than the original. Small GS work to do to link tyhe pipin on the body to the exposed brain, maybe later though as i'm just glad this guy's table-ready now.

Photos not great, high quality camera, crappy lighting/background but it's consistent with the other shots... 

:wink:

View attachment 15311
View attachment 15312
View attachment 15313


C&C welcome as per!

:biggrin:

CtS


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Latest completion - my nurglings. That makes seven bases and, if I've read the rules correctly these wee guys count as lesser demons, meaning they're the same in stature as my Plaguebearers!

Anyway, here they are - five bases worth of Nurgle's little ones...

View attachment 15463


And the current project, my Finecast Daemon Prince:

View attachment 15464


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Cholerus, Daemon Prince of Nurgle.

View attachment 15581
View attachment 15582
View attachment 15583
View attachment 15584


CtS


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Not too shabby! I liked the marines with wings a lot. I also think your pretty ballsy to roll with so many bikers for their points. The army looks good so far though!

Chaosftw


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looking good CtS, the demon prince is excellent. Also the head swap on the oblit worked well. Amazing how such a simple conversion can make a huge difference. 

As an aside, have you give any thought to adding the new WFB nurgle lord to your army? The first thing I thought when I saw it was to stick a back pack and shoulder pad on his right shoulder and you have a very cool looking DG champion.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Cheers, KF - as a matter o' fact I had that thought myself. I reckon with a few tweaks he might just be Typhus' big ugly brother...

:biggrin:


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Very nice army, Count. +rep.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Next Dreadnought done. He's a salvaged current lead model, I have one more classic to paint. I hope to acquire over the next while (Santa, Baby?) the two Nurgle/Death Guard 'Noughts from Forgeworld soon.

This guy was chunky to paint.

View attachment 959931223
View attachment 959931224
View attachment 959931225
View attachment 959931226


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Incidentally, the VIIth Great Company of the Death Guard have seen action for the first time this month - first effort was a royal skelp fae Dark Eldar, while the second match saw a close victory over a Flesh Tearers force.

All in the FLGS in Falkirk.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Happy New Year!

Latest arrival for my Death Guard. Converted Nurgle Chaos Lord.

Converted the axe into a twin-headed scythe and added a bolter with GS strap across body and back. Also included a Chaos Terminator shoulder pad.

Rebased him as well, cutting the sides off the square base and gluing to a 40mm round base. This allows the mini to maintain the link to the sculpted base it came with.

I'm quite pleased with the result.

View attachment 959932287
View attachment 959932288


Enjoy - C&C welcome!

CtS


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Excellent paint job. Not sure about the scythe though. I think it could do with curving inward instead of outward. Looks a bit odd the way it is.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Khorne, I agree, believe it or not. the lower half is the original axe, redirected and the top half is GS. I'm not 100% with it (and the CMON crowd are less that enamoured too), but am not sure what to do. Idea was to give Typhus a we brother, but although I'm content I can see why others might not be...

Ah, feck it, we lost to Aberdeen. Gutted.

CtS


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

OK, latest from CtS' Death Guard. Been working on some Empire stuff for a while (may post that elsewhere when there's enough done), but for now here's what's new in my DG.

I say "new", but actually it's only part of the new stuff. I've reordered my squads - which has involved painting individual minis to fill gaps where necessary -and decided to have 14 squads of seven (three squads of lesser daemons) and seven squads of specialists.

So, completed and unfinished I have:

Painted 3x 7 PM Squad with 2x plasma guns
Painted 3x 7 PM Squad with 2x melta guns
Painted 1x 7 PM Squad with 2x flamers
Painted 2X 7 PM Squad with Icon of Nurgle
Painted 1x 7 Plaguebearer Squad (Lesser Daemons)
Painted 1x 7 Nurgling Squad (Lesser Daemons)
Prepped 1x 7 PM Squad with 2x plasma guns
Prepped 1x 7 PM Squad with 2x meltaguns
Prepped 1x 7 Plaguebearer Squad (Lesser Daemons)

Specialists

Painted 1x 7 Death Guard Havoc Squad
Painted 1x 7 Chaos Raptor Squad (PM conversion)
Painted 1x 7 Chaos Terminator Squad
Painted 1x 3 Chaos Dreadnoughts (hope to build this up to seven over time)
Prepped 1x 3 Obliterators
Half Painted 1x 7 Chaos Biker Squad
To Get 1x 7 Death Guard Havoc Squad

3x land Raiders (1 painted, 2 prepped)
9x Rhinos (2 painted, seven prepped, looking for 4 more)

Built 1x Chaos Spawn

Painted Daemon Prince
Painted Typhus
Painted Chaos Lord in Terminator Armour (my only competition-winning mini so far!)
Painted 40K Palanquin
Painted FW Chaos Sorceror
Painted Chaos Lord on Bike

So, to the photies (click for larger versions BTW):

The 7th Great Company family group photo (tanks parked in the background):
View attachment 959935485

Finished my third Dreadnought recently:
View attachment 959935481

With his Comrades:
View attachment 959935482

Working on the second Terminator Squad:
View attachment 959935483
View attachment 959935484


CtS


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Finished the FW Terminator - quite happy with the results. Remarkable difference in the detailing between the FW and GW parts. If I ever build another squad I may have to look at weathering and decaying the legs/arms...

Anyway, front/back/side shots for C&C!
View attachment 959935536
View attachment 959935537
View attachment 959935539

CtS


----------

